# Synaptics touchpad not detected  :)

## Moondhum

Hello,

My system is unable to detect Synaptics touchpad on Dell Inspiron 14 3000 Series laptop, though it works fine when I boot with RescueCD.

I tried using genkernel, INPUT_DEVICES='synaptics evdev mouse keyboard' and now I have switched to 'libinput'. Also tried enabling all modules under

```
Device Drivers  --->[/i]

   Input device support  --->

      <*>   Event interface

      [*]   Mice  --->
```

Here is my /proc/bus/input/devices and dmesg from RescueCD and emerge --info from current system. I have enabled hid_rmi and i2c_hid

module as shown below in dmesg.

```
 root ~ # cat proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0018 Vendor=06cb Product=2985 Version=0100

N: Name="DLL0652:00 06CB:2985"

P: Phys=i2c-DLL0652:00

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/INT33C3:00/i2c-11/i2c-DLL0652:00/0018:06CB:2985.0003/input/input9

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse1 event10

B: PROP=5

B: EV=b

B: KEY=e520 0 10000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=6738000 1000003
```

For some reason I am unable to put full length dmesg here so please find it here https://paste.linux.community/view/218e452e and my emerge --info from current

system  https://paste.linux.community/view/866fad7f. Please suggest what I might be missing here.Last edited by Moondhum on Sat Feb 25, 2017 2:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

Moondhum ...

you should probably also pastebin your .config, I would imagine CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is the required driver.

best ... khay

----------

## Moondhum

I enabled CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C but the touchpad is still not working. Here is my .config http://paste.ubuntu.com/24065235/Last edited by Moondhum on Sat Feb 25, 2017 3:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

 *Moondhum wrote:*   

> I tried using genkernel, INPUT_DEVICES='synaptics evdev mouse keyboard' and now I have switched to 'libinput'.

 

The X.Org mouse and keyboard drivers are obsolete. All you should need is INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev".

I don't use libinput myself, but noted this comment about it by asturm in the thread Keymap on Plasma (konsole&generally) still US layout:

 *asturm wrote:*   

> Plasma users have always set their keyboard layout in systemsettings, even though the default is to just take the system default.
> 
> If you recently switched to libinput, setting the layout in xorg.conf does not work anymore and you have to take to systemsettings.

 

I wonder if that applies to touchpads too.

----------

## Moondhum

Fitzcarraldo,

Wiki suggested using 'evdev synaptics' but I saw others using 'mouse keyboard' too so I hoped it would solve my problem but it didn't.  :Very Happy: 

System settings doesn't show my touchpad at, its not detected even in dmesg, My guess is my problem is with kernel module but don't know which.

----------

